# Network Connection Causes BSOD



## fkosmacki (Dec 6, 2007)

When I connect my network cable to my NIC I get the BSOD during address negotiation. I tried disabling my on board NIC and installing a 3com NIC but the problem still exists. I have a Gateway computer running XP Home.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How did the problem start? Have you checked the System Event Log to see what error is logged?

Here's a stack repair that may help.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------

